# Jury Rules That CSST is a Defective Product



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

http://www.subrogationrecoverylawbl...csst-is-a-defective-product-in-landmark-case/


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

I see a ban coming on CSST. I have already encountered a fire started by a lightning strike.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

we use Gastite, they were not named in the law suit even tough they are similar...

I am sure they will appeal the court case..... it is far from over.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

:ban:

City of Edmond, OK has already asked contractors to report all addresses where CSST pipe is encountered. Something is definitely on the horizon. I doubt they are collecting the data just for fun. It is reasonable to assume other municipalities across the country are circling their legal wagons as well.

Lowe's better hope their retainer fees are paid up. Deep pockets are very attractive in class actions.

Oklahoma City now requires bonding with a minimum 6' ground rod on ALL gas pipe.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Who ever thought of running gas systems with a flexible pipe that has walls 10 mill thick was a good idea?

And who thought it was a better idea to make this stuff available to John Q Public in the hardware stores? I mean we had to take a joke of a class to get a card so we can purchase the stuff and then they go ahead and put in the home centers and let any home owner buy the stuff, and install their own gas lines! Man even with black pipe I seen some crazy as sh!t home owners done to gas piping. IMHO gas piping should be left to professional only, and from what I understand about Illinois state code it is for professionals only. Our code does allow a home owner to do minor plumbing repairs, gas is nothing minor about it.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Has anyone used CounterStrike?



http://www.omegaflex.com/trac/why/learnmore_CounterStrike.php


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

OldSchool said:


> we use Gastite, they were not named in the law suit even tough they are similar...
> 
> I am sure they will appeal the court case..... it is far from over.


Gastite is what what use around here. It was the product involved in the fire we ran across.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

The manufactures should be looking into using lightening arrestors to protect the CSST pipe.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

slickrick said:


> Has anyone used CounterStrike?
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.omegaflex.com/trac/why/learnmore_CounterStrike.php


 When you see manufactures coming out with products like CounterStrike, you know they are admitting their is a problem with their CSST products.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

SewerRatz said:


> When you see manufactures coming out with products like CounterStrike, you know they are admitting their is a problem with their CSST products.


There is definitely a problem. I have a piece on my desk to prove it. My electrician said there is nothing he could do to eliminate the risk, just reduce it somewhat.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

There is ways the manufacturer could make this stuff safe....

They just have to design the end connections using material that is nonconductive...... the problem right now is that current can travel through the CSST because it is all metal connections.... current would not be able to travel through or along the pipe if there would be no ground.


----------



## plumbpro (Mar 10, 2010)

I have a dumb question. Where in relation to the csst is the lightning striking? Is it striking an exposed portion of gas piping?


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

plumbpro said:


> I have a dumb question. Where in relation to the csst is the lightning striking? Is it striking an exposed portion of gas piping?


In the situation we ran across, it was a partial repipe installed by another co. The CSST was touching a piece of the IP that had not been removed. The jacket appeared to have scuff marks on it, prolly exposing the CSST directly to the IP, and that is where it went to ground.


----------



## plumbpro (Mar 10, 2010)

That makes me wonder what the liability of the installing company would be. It would probrably have everything to do with their net worth. I have installed csst only a few times in remodel situations where the only other option was tearing out lots of sheetrock and drilling bunches of holes, and lots of fittings. This news makes me more than a little concerned.


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

Same here it's rare I mess with it but when I have it made a big job small.
It gets me that they let ho's buy and install themselves. You know they are not going to put the strike plates on both sides of studs as per code just to start. I don't mind a guy doing his own work at HIS home but gas work is not for the novice to fool with.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Like Sewer Ratz, I also took a joke of a class in 2002 to become "certified" to install CSST. When I learned about the dangers of lightning striking CSST, I wanted nothing to do with it.

It'll be interesting to see if any plumbing companies get dragged down with CSST.

That raises a question in my mind, what about PE? PE is approved for outdoors and underground only. Is PE also a lightning hazard? Stay tuned, this issue is still unfolding.


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

My neighbor luckily saved his house from burning down by being on the scene when a lightning strike arc'd off a can light and made a hole.

I just recently ran an attic in csst for a gas fireplace but for 95% of the distance it is sleeved in pvc 1 1/2" pipe...that makes me 5% uncomfortable.


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

The last house I ran csst in (2 weeks ago or so) I strapped to horizontal bracing that was fastened to roof joists and ran the length of the line apprx 50'. I ran black pipe up the walls on both ends and connected to csst piping in ceiling away from anything metal as far as I recall. Would this have been considered safer in lightening strikes? I was mindfull of running it in a safe manner but honestly wasn't considering lightening strikes till today.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

mpsllc said:


> The last house I ran csst in (2 weeks ago or so) I strapped to horizontal bracing that was fastened to roof joists and ran the length of the line apprx 50'. I ran black pipe up the walls on both ends and connected to csst piping in ceiling away from anything metal as far as I recall. Would this have been considered safer in lightening strikes? I was mindfull of running it in a safe manner but honestly wasn't considering lightening strikes till today.


IMO, none of us know for sure. If electricians can't control how lightning is dispersed, how are plumbers going to know? Does that make you feel better?


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

lol not really, this is the thing chewed off finger nails are made of.


----------



## plumbpro (Mar 10, 2010)

The last csst I did was a couple of months ago and it was adding an outlet on the 2nd floor. It was technically 3rd floor because it started in the basement drop ceiling an went through walls and the ceiling in the main floor. It would have been a major job without csst-they probrably wouldn't have done it.


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

I have always been worried about csst, I have never installed it anywhere it is exposed. It is pretty tuff stuff but, it is not the pipe we have to worry about but the stuff inside the pipe.

Alot of us say we hate pex and csst, and are forced to use it because just about everyone else does, and you have to stay competitive.

I have seen a new gastite brand pipe that has a metal fiber sleve over it to ground the pipe, but as a plumber I am no expert in grounding.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

I will make a cool mint ripping all this garbage out when I do an ad campaign,


"Did your plumber cut corners putting garden hose gas line in? Are you afraid when you go to sleep at night and a storm comes in, just after tucking your loved ones in, wondering if a lightning strike is going to blow your house up?


*Then call DUNBAR Plumbing. Dunbar Plumbing has been using what is tried and true for over 23 years and stands above the nonsense "fast and quick" full retard status."*


----------

